# I got him *pic heavy*



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

So i got the other guy i was debating about (the day I got Pez). He is tanzanite colored with yellow fins and whiteish edges. His tail has purple mixed in as well. He has a HUGE tail when he flares (he did A LOT at the store) and is definitely a HM. My husband thinks he's ugly!! What do you guys think?? Sorry about the bad pics, he is in a storage container so I couldn't take pics through the plastic.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

no way hes a looker


----------



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JoltofColor (Jan 20, 2010)

I think he is lovely!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

hes amazing!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought he was pretty unique with his darkly outlined scales, purple body and yellow fins...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Is he a dragon?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not sure.... ? can anyone else tell??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. Not a dragon.  BUT, you've got and AWESOME purple Mustard gas there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE petco find.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Men, what do they know?haha jkkk


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

haha no kidding. i mean, he thinks i have too many fish! seriously?!?! what DOES he know!! 

What exactly defines a mustard gas?


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not into this color betta, but this one is beautiful.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What?! He is the complete opposite of ugly! Grats on such a lovely boy.


----------

